# Chernobyl and Pripyat



## sureshank (Nov 5, 2016)

so me and my friend finally got to visit chernobyl and pripyat on 26/10/16 and it was a dream come true for me and i finally get to tick it off the top of my bucket list i loved the whole tour but my 2 favourite parts were the amusement park which was only open a day and the school loved it all but the gask mask room was so surreal was a amazing trip and i look forward to going back next year there's so much more I wanna see!!! so here are my videos and pictures  









Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Chernobyl and Pripyat by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 5, 2016)

Amazing mate, visited more times than I can count, but never in the snow so v. jealous! 
Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Rubex (Nov 5, 2016)

Excellent stuff SureShank


----------



## sureshank (Nov 5, 2016)

thank you mate and yes was very lucky to see it in the snow it snowed for 7 hours lol the next day all the snow was totally gone see a picture of the tour company facebook page and i need to go again want to see so much more of the place gonna go again next year


----------



## sureshank (Nov 5, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Amazing mate, visited more times than I can count, but never in the snow so v. jealous!
> Beautiful stuff!


 thank you mate and yes was very lucky to see it in the snow it snowed for 7 hours lol the next day all the snow was totally gone see a picture of the tour company facebook page and i need to go again want to see so much more of the place gonna go again next year


----------



## sureshank (Nov 5, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Excellent stuff SureShank


 thank you rubex x


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 5, 2016)

Awesome. I'm glad you finally got to see Chernobyl. Great photos too.


----------



## smiler (Nov 5, 2016)

I liked your take on it Sureshank, Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Nov 6, 2016)

*Very nice that Sureshank, I've not been myself yet it's still on my to do list.

*


----------



## dirge (Nov 6, 2016)

Good stuff matey!


----------



## sureshank (Nov 6, 2016)

dirge said:


> Good stuff matey!


thanks fella


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2016)

Cracking job and great videos sureshank. It looks so different in the snow!


----------



## sureshank (Nov 7, 2016)

thanks mate


flyboys90 said:


> Cracking job and great videos sureshank. It looks so different in the snow!


----------

